# Tick index of ASX?



## excite (11 June 2010)

Hi, I wonder how to find the tick index of ASX, being the difference between the number of stocks on an uptick and the number of stocks on a downtick. I am using commsec.
Thanks!


----------



## nomore4s (11 June 2010)

excite said:


> Hi, I wonder how to find the tick index of ASX, being the difference between the number of stocks on an uptick and the number of stocks on a downtick. I am using commsec.
> Thanks!




As far as I know you can't with Commsec, with Interactive Brokers you can, you might be able to write a code for something like Amibroker provided you can get the right data.


----------



## excite (11 June 2010)

nomore4s said:


> As far as I know you can't with Commsec, with Interactive Brokers you can, you might be able to write a code for something like Amibroker provided you can get the right data.




Thanks! I am currently trying Amibroker and QuoteTracker, just not sure if Amibroker can obtain the live data from QuoteTracker in a timely manner, as the calculation of this tick index requires the ticks of all the ASX stocks.


----------



## nomore4s (11 June 2010)

excite said:


> Thanks! I am currently trying Amibroker and QuoteTracker, just not sure if Amibroker can obtain the live data from QuoteTracker in a timely manner, as the calculation of this tick index requires the ticks of all the ASX stocks.




My suggestion would be to open an account with a decent broker like Interactive Brokers if you are desperate to use this type of data. They also provide cheaper brokerage then Commsec as well as stops & a million other features Commsec don't offer.


----------



## peter1040 (27 February 2016)

excite said:


> Hi, I wonder how to find the tick index of ASX, being the difference between the number of stocks on an uptick and the number of stocks on a downtick. I am using commsec.
> Thanks!




Hi Excite,
Did you manage to develop the tick indicator for the xjo?
I am interested to hear how you went.


----------

